# Looking for recommendations for an AV receiver for my current setup



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Ok so here is what I have today and I am not into needing a massive surround system since I live on a concrete slab and getting rear speakers involved would mean running wire under carpets or up into attic and across and than still along floor since no attire above we're i want speakers anyways.

Directv HR with hdmi to Samsung 3d tv. Digital audio out to Onkyo receiver per hdmi days. 

Blu ray with digital out to receiver and hdmi to tv. Two speaker sets living room has left, right, center and sub woofer, sunroom has left right speakers. So I use a/b capabilities of receiver to play audio in one rom or other or both. 

I also have gone iMac, iPad and iPhone and want to be able to play playlists through receiver. I know I can accomplish with an Audio input from the iPad or iPhone to the receiver but want to move to AirPlay.

I was looking for AirPlay receivers that support the separate zones speakers, hence why not Apple TV since it has no analog audio out port. I want to make sure thtaa music from iTunes, blurry, sat radio, directv can all,play in both rooms as I do today' but want to eliminate all the cables I run of hdmi, digital and analog from each source to receiver.

I was looking and seems like a receiver with hdmi passive would allow me to have the dtv go tO tv thru receiver itch out having receiver on for normal basic tv stuff. However for movies from blu ray of 3d from dtv I would use the receiver systems for sound. I also need at least one audio input for the sat radio but could use fm if that's all that is available.

Any suggestions on receivers to do the trick would be appreciated.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Your easy solution for surround speakers would be wireless speakers. Best Buy has a wireless speaker kit to which you add your own speakers.
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Rocketf...lack/8275528.p?id=1171058476489&skuId=8275528
I've no experience with AirPlay, so can't offer any suggestions there.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

There are a number of Denon and Pioneer receivers that should meet the requirements. A lot depends on your budget and how many non-hdmi connections you need as most of the mfgs have reduced the number of non-HDMI connections on their lower end models.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

I have the Pioneer 1120-k and love it. Here are 2 newer versions Pioneer VSX-1022-K Home theater receiver with 3D-ready HDMI switching and Apple AirPlay http://www.crutchfield.com/p_130VSX1022/Pioneer-VSX-1022-K.html?tp=179

and
Pioneer VSX-1122-K Home theater receiver with 3D-ready HDMI switching and Apple AirPlay http://www.crutchfield.com/p_130VSX1122/Pioneer-VSX-1122-K.html?tp=179


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Do these systems require analog audio to play second zone??


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I swear by Pioneer AV Receivers. I have two within my line-of-sight right now (one on my desk and one in my main rack) and a couple scattered around the house and have installed/recommended/spec'd hundreds with no complaints from their new owners. Usually I get an Elite model, but their standard units are so feature rich these days. They have the most features, gadgets, AirPlay, and apps before anyone else. Digital Self Setup, great on screen display and 3D pass though. I get discount offers from NewEgg for this one with $500 off a couple times a month. It was discounted all last week, but not today. Next time it goes up on sale I am getting one for me. Or maybe the 1522-K. No, this one. I don't think you could go wrong. The NewEgg link is below, but Google the model number and read through the User Manual (pdf). It's tasty.

Check this SC-1222-K out:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882117412


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

These receivers says they support two zones, does that mean hdmi audio say the directv receiver can be sent to two different rooms either at same time or just one versus the other?? Today with my Onkyo to accomplish that I have digital audio and analog Audi from each device into the receiver and would be nice to get rid of a bunch of the wires.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Spidey, both Denon and Pioneer have excellent website info on their models. Very complete info.

If you cannot find that info there, then avsforum is an excellent resource to get spot on info. When I was looking I used a number of places, but for specific info and issues, I always ended up reading at avsforum. Some real experts there, including a few that are actually mfg employees.

EDIT: both Denon and Pioneer have the owners manual available for download also.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Crutchfield has excellent product information, photos, and downloadable user manuals for their wide variety of home entertainment products.


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

spidey said:


> Do these systems require analog audio to play second zone??


Yes. 
This is one of the features that has been stripped out of most every AV receiver. All but the top-of-the-line models now require an analog connection if you want zone 2 to work.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

The SC-1222-K is $500 off at NewEgg today. Will have to order one. Love the Multi-Zone capability. That's how I send signal to our modulator system for the rest of the house.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

FarmerBob said:


> The SC-1222-K is $500 off at NewEgg today. Will have to order one. Love the Multi-Zone capability. That's how I send signal to our modulator system for the rest of the house.


Can the zones be played separately and can I feed a digital source to second zone didn't see that in features. Looks better price than Yamaha ex-a820 I found that does .


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

spidey said:


> ...and can I feed a digital source to second zone didn't see that in features...


Already answered in my post above (#10)
NO AVR on the market these days, will allow you to use zone 2 without an analog audio connection. Only the top models ($2K+) have this feature anymore (and even some of those don't).

Example:
Even Pioneer's top of the line Elite SC-68, does not allow this at $2500.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

John Williams said:


> Already answered in my post above (#10)
> NO AVR on the market these days, will allow you to use zone 2 without an analog audio connection. Only the top models ($2K+) have this feature anymore (and even some of those don't).


Well I found a Yamaha rx-a820 and pioneer sc122k both sound like they do from descriptions and manuals and both are unde 1k. Right now leaning toward the Yamaha since it will support 4k


----------



## John Williams (Oct 5, 2011)

spidey said:


> Well I found a Yamaha rx-a820 and pioneer sc122k both sound like they do from descriptions and manuals and both are under 1k.


?????
This is what I do for a living, I think I would know. But don't take my word for it, read it for yourself:

The Yamaha: read page 70 of the manual. Right in the middle (left side) where it tells you analog connections have to be made for zone 2 to work.

The Pioneer: read page 31 of the manual. Where it tells you analog connections have to be made for zone 2 to work.

It's all kind of a moot point however: In your original post, you said you would be happy with it working the way it does now on your Onkyo. You are not using zone 2 on the Onkyo, you said you are using the B speaker outputs (which is a mirror of A). Both the Yamaha (Biamp) and Pioneer (B speaker) can do that. You just can't play a different source in that room from the main room (same as it is now for you). And of course volume will be tied together (again, same as it is now for you).
If you wanted zone 2 to work with your external sources, then you have to hook up analog audio connections. If you have sources that don't have analog audio outputs (like an AppleTV), then you would have to use an external convertor box on it.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanx John I will look the crutch field guy said Yamaha would work by using party mode and than somehow changing zone. Oh will read the manuals n may need to reconsider since if I have airplay I can use that to feed pandora or iTunes library to the other room n since its just a sunroom may be good enough to get a simple airplay passive HDMI n two zone network receiver


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

John Williams said:


> ?????
> This is what I do for a living, I think I would know. But don't take my word for it, read it for yourself:
> 
> The Yamaha: read page 70 of the manual. Right in the middle (left side) where it tells you analog connections have to be made for zone 2 to work.
> ...


John I was just trying to get clarity not attitude, some of us are just trying to get through the confusion and seek out forum experts to help clarify. I do appreciate the specific page references in the manuals.

What would be a good choice for playing different sources in zone 1 and 2 at same time since I may decide since I am upgrading if the price is right to go for it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Probably the easiest solution for you would be to get a separate stereo receiver for zone 2. Certainly not elegant, but inexpensive.


----------

